# How much longer will the pre-order be available?



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone seen anything that indicates how much longer the SG3 pre-order will be open? Running until 6/28, or ?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd think it would be applicable until a few days before release, unless they run into huge supply issues.
Albeit I wouldn't want to preorder it after the 28th anyway.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup I think the pre order runs until vzw actually has phones in stock,then it switches to a regular type order .If they run into supply issues then it is a back order


----------

